# SAINTS



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Whose ready to see them saints win another one tonight????? 
I know I am :headbang:


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

WORD


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

geax saints !


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

WHO DAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 7 and 0 here we come.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

They need to step it up...Lookin' a little slack so far in the 2nd half

Geaux Saints!!!


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Colston's an animal


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Pow, right in the kisser!

Colston and Sharper are sumn' else


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Saint's Rollin' on 7-0

Goin' Panther Huntin' Next Week!!!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

WHO DAT!!!!!!!!! 13-0!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

WHO DAT ! WHO DAR ? On to to the super bowl ! Saints and Colts ... Any body second this?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

It will be a good game that's for sure


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

guys hate to bust yalls sof la bubble ... saints arent goin to the super bowl..... yes they are playin some good football well kinda they should be whoopin arse but they barely gettin by.... they are not a proven team in the playoffs ... but anything is possible ....


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

win by a mile or win by an inch a win is a win WHOOO DAT


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

walker said:


> guys hate to bust yalls sof la bubble ... saints arent goin to the super bowl..... yes they are playin some good football well kinda they should be whoopin arse but they barely gettin by.... they are not a proven team in the playoffs ... but anything is possible ....


 
its kinda hard to go 13-0 and be lucky everytime, com one now walker,dont :thats_racist: how "lucky" can 13-0 be. Just realize that were the team this year and just sit back and watch us win. no matter how it looks, it still says 13-0


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

You have to think about all the starters that the are resting up for the playoffs. walker dont be mad when we walk all over the cowgirls next week in the dome.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

yea them cowgirls are all yall got goin for ya


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

walker my man, what makes them not playoff material?????


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

1st off i hope they do walk all over the cowgirls .. tony **** is a joke ... just given yall a hard time hope the saints and colts go undeafeted and end up in the super bowl


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

that would be nice


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Saints played like crap the first half tonight against the Cowgirls!!!

Hope they turn it around pretty fast!!!

I don't care about the undefeated season....just make it to the Big Game and win that one!!


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

I turned it off when it was like 21-3 or what ever it was!!


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Rather go ahead and lose our 1 before playoffs


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Who DAT? DEM boys


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

man they already starting to choke and it ain't even the playoff's ...lol..... it was a good run but its over now.........


----------

